# PM problem...



## NadsTT09 (May 1, 2009)

Hi there, 
I'm having a problem with using PM, it's saying that i need to contact an administrator, but I can't coz I can't use PM!!! Could someone help me please???


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The forum admin don't trust newbies you can't pm


----------



## NadsTT09 (May 1, 2009)

That's weird coz i've used the pm before!!! And i need to get in touch with the person who messaged me coz he wants to buy something off me!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nads, Forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## TTparamedic (Mar 23, 2013)

I am having same problem, I am a TTOC fully paid up member until 2016 and cannot post messages on the forum! If it isn't resolved I am going to contact VISA and get my money back. I have never been on a forum so badly managed and as a newbie its a tad annoying. I joined the forum to get information about tuning and such matters. The part where your money is taken works perfectly!
Very annoyed, Steven Howard (TTparamedic) :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steven, This is the TTF & your banner Name etc is incorrect.
The TTOC for some reason don't give the following info in their joining Email any more, but the info is the TTOC sect.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTparamedic said:


> I am having same problem, I am a TTOC fully paid up member until 2016 and cannot post messages on the forum! If it isn't resolved I am going to contact VISA and get my money back. I have never been on a forum so badly managed and as a newbie its a tad annoying. I joined the forum to get information about tuning and such matters. The part where your money is taken works perfectly!
> Very annoyed, Steven Howard (TTparamedic) :evil:


Steve you need to change your sig to 

```
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02554&user=TTparamedic
```


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> TTparamedic said:
> 
> 
> > I am having same problem, I am a TTOC fully paid up member until 2016 and cannot post messages on the forum! If it isn't resolved I am going to contact VISA and get my money back. I have never been on a forum so badly managed and as a newbie its a tad annoying. I joined the forum to get information about tuning and such matters. The part where your money is taken works perfectly!
> ...


Hi, Post in the correct section as well, as I might not see it for a while & access will be delayed.
Hoggy.


----------

